# 2008 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab install, TRU, Hybrid, JL



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Thought I would introduce myself and the new install. I'm new to the forums but not new to the sound world. I took a ten year leave of absence from competition and serious stereo installs. Back in the days of 97-99 I competed heavily in IASCA. One a few big comps and finished pretty good a couple times at Finals. Scored a couple mag features and set some world records. Boy how times have changed, gone are the customer service freindly big companies of the day and there all big box chinese crap it seems. For the last 10 years or so I've been building high dollar hot rods and muscle cars. All with some sort of decent sounding god looking system. Well I feel its time to try my hand again with a comp worthy system. So I figured hell I'm in my daily driven 2008 Chevy Silverado every day, might as well enjoy it in there. So the wheels started turning and the money started burning. So far is all just coming into shape, things are being ordered left and right, and I'm scratching my head constantly trying to figure everything out. 

So here are the details so far, some stuff I'm up in the air and could use some input!!

Vehicle:
2008 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab
Black on black
6" lift
35x12.5/20 Toyo
20x12 status wheels

Equipment list
HU: Pioneer Premier F90BT indash DVD/CD/nav
components: hybrid L841-3 Pro , L8 8", L4" 4" mids, and Pro tweets
Sub: JL 10W6 or something else, small enclosure maybe 1.5 cu ft
rear fill : MB, Focal, or similiar
Amp: TRU Technologies Billet 8, #2 ever made, with lots of internal mods and custom heatsink
Processor/EQ/x-over: Need lots of help in this realm, looking for active control of components, 30 bands of EQ, etc
wiring is also still up in the air at this time
Deadner: 3 rolls of Raammat and 10 yards of there cover material (forgot name)

Build will be custom glass door panels, kicks, glass sub box and amp rack. Got a long way to go still/


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Sub: JL 10W6 or something else, *small enclosure *maybe 1.5 cu ft That's huge unless it isn't sealled
Processor/EQ/x-over: Need lots of help in this realm, looking for active control of components, 30 bands of EQ, etc if you are stuck on the pioneer as a headunit you just cut your options down abit
Deadner: 3 rolls of Raammat and 10 yards of there cover material (forgot name) Ensolite

Nice start your going in a great direction.

Alpine H701 and C701 controller is very popular here as is the PPI DCX730 if I remembered the model number correct... you could also use the JL Cleansweep or Rockford 360... many others availible but these are pretty popular and there is a lot of info here on them


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Well after further research I agree with the consensus that the Alpine is the way to go. So I picked up a IVA-301 flip out from my local dealer leftover stock. Now just to run down a 701 from somewhere


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

where do you plan on mounting your 3 way, as i am looking for ideas for mine--07 classic 2500hd crewcab. also same speaker selection.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Plan is 8" in the doors. Doors will be glassed and painted. Mids and tweets will be in custom kicks.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

The Hybrid Audio Gear showed up so I thought I would throw up some pics for you guys.


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice, mine won't be here till thursday, although im using dyn mw172s instead of L8s.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

very nice gear choice

Yeah by the sound of things the H701 seems the way to go really.
I'm still stuck on the 9887 at this stage.

Well i would be interested in seeing this install progress.

Why are you wanting to run 1.5ft3 for sub?
You can get 2x10" or even some 2x12" in that little space.

Ideally you only require 0.5 - 0.75ft3 for a single sealed sub box.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

glidn said:


> very nice gear choice
> 
> Why are you wanting to run 1.5ft3 for sub?
> You can get 2x10" or even some 2x12" in that little space.
> ...


I was just saying I have roughly that much to play with. I know the 10w6 requires a lot less


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

try this for the h701 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45326
you'll love the Hybrids btw....


----------



## borgs (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow!! another Billet-8
May I ask what kind of mods or upgrades done on the amp section and pre-amp section?
What sort of opamps upgraded and any better caps?
Thanks


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I hope you are not getting a black one JK. You are gonna love that amp it will be the last amp you own.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> try this for the h701
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45326
> you'll love the Hybrids btw....


That's who I got mine from


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

borgs said:


> Wow!! another Billet-8
> May I ask what kind of mods or upgrades done on the amp section and pre-amp section?
> What sort of opamps upgraded and any better caps?
> Thanks


Well I actually changed over Friday to two Billet 4100's. I just couldn't afford the 4-5 week wait on the Billet 8. The truck is starting to be torn down as we speak. I'l have the same power, just two amps instead of one this time


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok here's the final equipment run down

HU: Alpine IVA-D310
Processor: Alpine PXA-701
Amps: Tru Technology (2) Billet 4100AD
Line Drivers: Tru SSLD6
Tweets: Hybrid Audio L1 pro
Mids: Hybrid Audio Legatia L4
Midbass: Hybrid Audio Legatia L8
Sub: 10" JL audio 10W6
Deadner: Raam Mat with Ensolite
Wiring: RCA-Knu koncepts
Speaker: Knu koncepts KASA
Power: Knu Koncepts Kolussus Flex
Distribution/fusing/terminals: Streetwires


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you talk to Scott about putting the mid/tweets in the kicks? You may want to get his opinion.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Did you talk to Scott about putting the mid/tweets in the kicks? You may want to get his opinion.


That was first thought. But after Talking with Scott we decided on doing them in the pillars.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres a couple quick shots of the truck sitting outside in my office parking lot


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

awesome looking truck, i wish these trucks where available in New Zealand.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys!! I am really looking forward to this build. Kind of a nice change of pace from building high dollar custom muscle cars. I can only take so much sheetmetal and paint work! Looking forward to getting back to my all time love of custom car audio. 

Things are showing up slowly, met the UPS guy when I pulled up at home today. He delivered a bunch of Tech Flex, shrink tubing, and some wire hold downs. Also got a box in with my 701 processor. Tomorrow I should be getting in the Raam Mat, and wires from Knu Koncepts. Also ordered 10w6, Alpine Ipod adaptor and XM tuner today from my buddies local shop. 

It all begins Friday afternoon, gonna start stripping the interior and hope to have the deadner and ensolite down by the end of the week. Might try to start running so wire to but who knows how it'll go. Its my daily driver so I got to make sure it'll get me to work on Monday.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet looking truck for sure and even better equipment. I would love to one day step up to the hybrid gear. 

Looking forward to seeing your work. Sounds like you know what your doing for sure. Can't wait to see the progress pics.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

While I'm waiting on stuff to show up , thought I'd show some past work. Most of its custom work not audio related , but a little in there. 

I take stuff like this!!!









And Make it into this6 months later!









Stereo in the Camaro trunk









Here some random pics of my personal daily drivers over the last few years. All build in house, paint, suspension, etc


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

And here's my new daily driver being built right now by me and my shop team. 1970 Dodge Challenger, 6.1 twin turbo hemi, 2008 corvette suspension front and rear, custom tube chassis, 12 point cage, 20 x14 rear wheels, 18x12 fronts, and lots of other stuff. Will debut at SEMA 09


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

It just dawned on me that I recognize your office. I drive past it every time I go from Tallahassee to our cabin up in Georgia. Do you own the place, or work there? Curious, but good to see another forum member so close. Regards.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

those are some sweet rides. Nice to see people driving stuff you can't buy off the show room floor. That challenger is going to be amazing when finished.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

txbonds said:


> It just dawned on me that I recognize your office. I drive past it every time I go from Tallahassee to our cabin up in Georgia. Do you own the place, or work there? Curious, but good to see another forum member so close. Regards.


Wow thats pretty good eye!!! 

Its my families business!!! I sale boilers for a living, and build hot rods and customs for fun and to keep me sane!!


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Is that an "alternative fuel" truck?

It looks like it is eating the grass.
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o169/fletcherscustoms/slammeddriver.jpg


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

So no Billet 8? so I will be the soloist for a little while longer. I wish you had talk to me I could have saved you a little coin on your 4100's and sold you mine. I have 3 of them sitting to go in my 66 fairlane if I every get the thing finished.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

by the way I love the truck and cant wait to see the challenger done. have a huge love for detroit iron.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> So no Billet 8? so I will be the soloist for a little while longer. I wish you had talk to me I could have saved you a little coin on your 4100's and sold you mine. I have 3 of them sitting to go in my 66 fairlane if I every get the thing finished.


I might still be interested in one of them. Send me a PM with a price and info. Thinking of running two subs, and will need another amp for it


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Wow thats pretty good eye!!!
> 
> Its my families business!!! I sale boilers for a living, and build hot rods and customs for fun and to keep me sane!!


Cool, so does the company name have anything to do with the hot rod part? 

I never realized how large your facility is until coming home from labor day weekend and noticed the buildings in back across the lake.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

No Hurst Boiler and my business Fletcher's Customs are two totally different things. My shop started jsut me working on my own stuff, then people wanted me to do stuff, so I built bigger, now I got to work harder for other people instead of my own stuff


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I know this has nothing to do with install but curious as to what and who still uses boilers? Are that more of an industrial type product. Side note do you do the spraying on the car you work on? I may have to bring my fairlane to you.


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

/hijack

Wow, I've inspected loads of Hurst boilers for their jurisdictional inspections all over MO, IL, and IA. I used to work for an insurance company.


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

Double post


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i really like yer 2 dr blazer!!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> And here's my new daily driver being built right now by me and my shop team. 1970 Dodge Challenger, 6.1 twin turbo hemi, 2008 corvette suspension front and rear, custom tube chassis, 12 point cage, 20 x14 rear wheels, 18x12 fronts, and lots of other stuff. Will debut at SEMA 09


Did I read about this in one of the hot rodding magazines a month ago or so? It was a challenger with a 6.1L twin turbo I know that! Pretty insane man, definitely jealous!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Boilers are still a huge business. Still a huge need for them in industrial and commercial applications. Used for heating, steam, hot water, or numerous other things.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

any more progress?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing right now, not had any time this week.


----------



## schino (Sep 23, 2008)

have any updates? ive got an 08 sierra that im about to tear into and want to see how yours is coming along. btw that slammed dually is sick.. i just told my girl i wanted to go look at new duallys for that reason and she said i was dumb cuz mines not even a year old yet. haha.. sick work with the cars too


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

the whole project is on hold. Last week a guy came p and offered to buy the truck, his price was awesome, and he came up with the cash, so its gone. So now I am shopping, trying to figure out what to get.


----------

